# Ricoh TLS 401 35mm camera. Selling price?



## Macfury

Collecting dust in my cabinet. Was given to me years ago. Includes original 50 mm lens and leather case. Black body. At what price should I list it on craigslist?


----------



## eMacMan

I remember having to tell an older couple that their 16 mm movie camera and assorted lenses were worth very little. 

Same thing here. Think along the lines of: "Out the door. Someone else wants it more."


----------



## pricha00

Maybe worth more if it was Nikon or Canon, since good glass more readily available. It seems only the pro 35mm bodies fetch any money these days and even that amount is greatly reduced from the original value.

Pat


----------



## Macfury

Yeah, I expect very little. I was just wondering whether to ask for a $20 or $50 ballpark.


----------



## SoyMac

Macfury, a decent looking camera for its time.

Am I correct that your lens is the 55mm f/1.4?
- I think that would make a nice portrait lens if you could find an adapter for mounting on your present DSLR.


----------



## Jason H

I tried to give away a film slr camera of a similar vintage and nobody would take it off my hands. Good Luck!


----------

